# Star Gazing



## hawkeye (Jan 20, 2008)

nikon style


----------



## Anubalis (Jan 21, 2008)

WoW! Nice, really like the colors


----------



## iflynething (Jan 23, 2008)

Please tell me how you did this? It's really cool. I just got PhotoShop CS3 and am astounded at the things it can do

~Michael~


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Jan 27, 2008)

iflynething said:


> Please tell me how you did this? It's really cool. I just got PhotoShop CS3 and am astounded at the things it can do
> 
> ~Michael~


 

Load up Photoshop CS3
Go to the Filter Panel at the top of the screen.
Drop down the panel and you should see a list of filters.
Hover over Stylize
Glowing Edges or something like that.


Oh yeah cool photo!! Would be even cooler if you could do the same to the shot of the moon!


----------



## iflynething (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey pretty cool.

Thanks alot

~Michael~


----------

